
The woman who aims to take Tor mainstream - nathan_long
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/shari-steele-tor-project-eff/
======
nathan_long
TL;DR - Shari Steele did great things in leadership at the EFF for many years,
and is now trying to do the same for the Tor Foundation.

